# BBC - The art of Japanese Life..



## zozo (30 Jun 2017)

First Episode - Nature..
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b08v8gxj

Not yet watched it, but i bet it could be very inspirational..


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jun 2017)

On my watch list


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Jun 2017)

Mine too


----------



## Ryan Thang To (30 Jun 2017)

Nice one


----------



## PARAGUAY (1 Jul 2017)

It's good.But check out other BBC series in its Japan season as well James Fox one were he visits  the Bonsai museum to check on 500 year old pine bonsai, were we look at paintings bonsai have pride of place


----------



## zozo (1 Jul 2017)

PARAGUAY said:


> 500 year old pine bonsai,



It comes buy in the first episode as well in this serie.. I was baffled, never seen it before nor didn't know about it.. A 500 year Bonsai, a tree in a pot!! Can't even imaging how it works, what dedication it takes to keep petting a tree for 500 years. It's more like worshipping it with god like proportions..Must be the most nerve wrekking job on the planet beeing the caretaker of it. Still can't get my mind around it how a dedication like that is passed on for so many generations.. Anyway the most intriguing thing i've ever seen in my life.. Can't even imagine the feeling seeing it for real, if i had the cash i would hop on a plane tomorrow to bring it a visit and bow in front of it.


----------



## BarryH (1 Jul 2017)

Brilliant series, really enjoyed the programmes.

I also watched and enjoyed the programme that followed it too, Handmade In Japan, part of the BBC4s Japan Season. The first programme was a Samurai Sword, the Second a Kimono and the third all about making Mingei Pottery.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Jul 2017)

The presenter needs a pinch of salt!


----------



## Hades (2 Jul 2017)

zozo said:


> Can't even imagine the feeling seeing it for real, if i had the cash i would hop on a plane tomorrow to bring it a visit and bow in front of it.



Baffling indeed!
But not even the oldest one apparently:

https://www.bonsaiempire.com/inspiration/top-10/oldest-bonsai-trees

Might be a cheaper option to go to Italy for the bowing...


----------



## BarryH (2 Jul 2017)

Just watched the BBC4 programme Handmade In Japan - Mingei Pottery one again and this time I spotted a number of large goldfish in the tanks in the pottery workshops. Quite a bit different to what I've seen before, just a clear glass bottom, no substrate and what looked like Elodea simply floating in the tank.


----------

